# Portland Herf



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok boyz let's see what we can come up with. How many do we have and what's a good day to burn a couple :w


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey I'm in (depending on schedules). Even if it is just to sit at a bar, smoke/trade a couple cigars, and get to meet a few other CS cybermates.

_____
rm


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

Roger Miller" said:


> Hey I'm in (depending on schedules). Even if it is just to sit at a bar, smoke/trade a couple cigars, and get to meet a few other CS cybermates.
> 
> _____
> rm


I work a rotating shift so will have to see what fits everyone...even if everyone is you and I  are you on the East or West side of the river? I'm on the Westside where 217 & 26 meet :w


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Ah, Cedar Mills area. I am in the inner city Belmont/Hawthorne area in SE. I am sure we can work something out. Let's see who else shows up. I PM'd FunkyPorcini -- his profile shows Portland. Should be a blast!

_____
rm


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm in but it will have to be after I get rid of this nast throat cold. Damn thing hit fast and killed my throat. I can't put smoke down there for a little bit.

I think we should convince eef to come too. I'll PM him.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't garuntee anything- it depends on when. I have been way busy lately and that would be an all-day thing for me, Portland's a 4 hour drive for me. It would be nice if we could work it into a date when my band is in Portland, but we don't currently have any Portland dates. We were just there a couple weeks ago too. I'll try to see if we'll be up again soon, and see how that works for you guys. This'd be my first herf, but I'd love to meet up.
-eef


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok, well -- looks like it is just three of us, and possibly eef.

How about, we give some time so the mushroom get can his throat back, and eef can set up a gig in PDX. I'd say by the 23rd of Feb ought to be enough time.

Then we can set-up a gathering early in March. Keep us posted on your progress you two.

As for where to hold this; it will still be pretty cold out so i suggest a cigar friendly bar. Here are a few i know of and frequent:
> Moon and Sixpense in the Hollywood district (42ish and Sandy)
> Rose and Rain Drop in the inner Eastside business district (Grand and Stark area)
> Horse Brass on upper Belmont east (42ish and Belmont)
There are a couple downtown too i have been to but don't frequent that often -- parking sucks.

List some others you folks would recommend.

_____
rm


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I think we just got a call on a portland gig, I'll let you know what I find out. My lead guitar player just bought his first humi yesterday and he will probably be joining the forums any time now so maybe we can count him in, if you guys don't mind 2 newbies. This will be my first herf you do realize.

If the gig thing doesn't work out, I have friends in P-land that I owe a visit, so maybe I'll make a trip anyway and kill a few birds with one road trip.
-eef


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

eef said:


> I think we just got a call on a portland gig, I'll let you know what I find out. My lead guitar player just bought his first humi yesterday and he will probably be joining the forums any time now so maybe we can count him in, if you guys don't mind 2 newbies. This will be my first herf you do realize.
> 
> If the gig thing doesn't work out, I have friends in P-land that I owe a visit, so maybe I'll make a trip anyway and kill a few birds with one road trip.
> -eef


Sure, the more the better.

Don't sweat it, we're just going to get together for a few hours, drink a bit and smoke a lot. Talk some, trade some cigars, perhaps smoke a cigar we've never tried. Really, no big deal.

Keep us posted on the date you think you may be able to get up here.

_____
rm


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

as it stands the 2nd week of March works best for me...the 1st and 3rd I'm on grave's...but let me know when and I'll do my best to be there  with any luck I'll bring my boss along :w he's always up for a drink & a smoke :al


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok eef, what do you have on your PDX gig?
We'd love to accommodate your schedule as best as we can. This is sort of Bubba's herf, as he pulled us together -- and he has some conflicts in March. So, if you have any control over the days you can get your group booked up here, make it during the second week in March.

Let's here from you.

FP: hows that cold coming along?  

_____
rm


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Roger Miller" said:


> FP: hows that cold coming along?
> ____
> rm


Feeling much better now but probably won't jump back onto the smoking horse until Friday if I can stand it.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I mentioned in a nother thread that my band may be doing a show in Portland on the 17th- a thursday night. If we do that I will probably stick around friday also and head back in on Saturday.

By the way I may have said March 17th in the box split thread- I was wrong, it's Feb 17th- like in a week.

That's not a definite yet, but I thought I'd throw it out there in case it's a good date for everyone else (friday the 18th). 

If not, I think we have a Seattle show in March on the 19th, maybe I coud stop in en route. I'm also considering just taking a trip to Portland to visit friends and stuff anyway- if it looks like it will work best to do it second week of March, let me know and I'll try to make it.

If we meet up, you guys gotta show me the good smoke shops, I haven't been to any there yet.
-eef


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok eef, thanks for the update. Let's schedule this around BigBubba's work schedule. BB? what's a good day for you then? and where? I listed a few i know of. Perhaps we could do a pub crawl instead and stop by Rich's and Cascade downtown to familarize eef with those spots.

What do you all say, eh?

_____
rm


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

if it's a weekend I'm in unless something crazy comes up.
-eef


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

The 18th is good for me. I'm also up for any of those places you spoke of on the East side. Ringlers (McMinamin's) on Burnside is also a good place to shoot pool and smoke.

Once we figure out if this is going to happen please PM me. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Just waiting on BigBubba to chime in here, then we can get some dates up.

_____
rm


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok I'll be in Portland next Thursday and Friday night it looks like. Just in case. We don't HAVE to do it then, just lettin' y'all know. Our show is Thursday night, so unless you want to do a late night herf I'd say friday (if we do it that weekend).
-eef


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

eef said:


> Ok I'll be in Portland next Thursday and Friday night it looks like. Just in case. We don't HAVE to do it then, just lettin' y'all know. Our show is Thursday night, so unless you want to do a late night herf I'd say friday (if we do it that weekend).
> -eef


Too bad eef -- i'll be out of town over this weekend.

Here is a couple of places downtown to check out.

Rich's Cigar
http://www.google.com/local?q=rich'...atlng=45523611,-122675000,3730259641087475101

Cascade Cigar
http://www.google.com/local?q=casca...atlng=45523611,-122675000,2698516823662876793

Both have decent humidors. Cascade even has a small bar in the back. It's not much but you wouldn't have to treck around to smoke either.

_____
rm


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Show got cancelled! Oh well. Thanks for the shops I'll check those out next time I'm up there.
-eef


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Bummer. I was looking forward to meeting you guys. Do we still want to try to make this happen or what?


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

FunkyPorcini said:


> Bummer. I was looking forward to meeting you guys. Do we still want to try to make this happen or what?


Yes-- definately!
Really just waiting on BigBubba to chime in here. He works a rotating shift i think. He originally put forth the idea for mid March. I'm sure he'll check in with the times he is available. If not, we can set something up later.
I'm thinking the 12th would be good -- juudging from BB's last post.

Cheers!
_____
rm


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

The only thing for me is that our and will be in LA somewhere between March 10-17. We don't know which dates yet. But hey, I can come another time too. 
-eef


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

hey guys sorry for the delay...just dealing with the drama in life :hn 
ok the 18th I can't do...I work graves that night...sorry
in March I'm off the weekend of the 12th...I'm on days that week if we want a late night gathering, get home around 6pm. I just figured a weekend would be easier on most of us, but we could do a week night if that would work...my best nights during the week are Tue's or Thur's... my wife has dialysis' on Mon, Wed & Fridays and I sit with her so those days are taken  
but I'm sure we can find something we can all agree on :w


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I may be up in Portland on Saturday and Sunday- anyone up to showing me the shops? I haven't concretely decided, but I have some people I would like to visit there. Most likely Sunday afternoon would be best for me if anyone is down, we could maybe even have a mini-herf.
-eef


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

BigBubba said:


> hey guys sorry for the delay...just dealing with the drama in life :hn
> ok the 18th I can't do...I work graves that night...sorry
> in March I'm off the weekend of the 12th...I'm on days that week if we want a late night gathering, get home around 6pm. I just figured a weekend would be easier on most of us, but we could do a week night if that would work...my best nights during the week are Tue's or Thur's... my wife has dialysis' on Mon, Wed & Fridays and I sit with her so those days are taken
> but I'm sure we can find something we can all agree on :w


Sorry to hear about your wife's medical situation there BB. I hope that turns out well for you two.

I'm liking the 12th idea. Seems we may be able to pull that togher, FP?

Sorry eef, i'm out of town this weekend, or else i'd be pleased to host ya! Heck, i'd even let you talk about god if you were so inclined. Not that i'd agree with you, but i'd listen.  Even if no one can, i'm sure you can find those spots pretty easily. They are within six blocks of each other. If you want a recommendation for a bar to sit in -- let me know. There's a few of them in the area pretty close to there.

_____
rm


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

eef said:


> I may be up in Portland on Saturday and Sunday- anyone up to showing me the shops? I haven't concretely decided, but I have some people I would like to visit there. Most likely Sunday afternoon would be best for me if anyone is down, we could maybe even have a mini-herf.
> -eef


Eef,

I'd show you Rich's and we can both check out cascade for the first time. My stash is not that impressive right now but we can swing by my place and rade the humidor then head over to one of the places Roger mentioned. Horse Brass is nice if you're a beer drinker.

Let me know which day would be best. I generally like Saturdays better than Sundays but either will do since you're the guest.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

FunkyPorcini said:


> Eef,
> 
> I'd show you Rich's and we can both check out cascade for the first time. My stash is not that impressive right now but we can swing by my place and rade the humidor then head over to one of the places Roger mentioned. Horse Brass is nice if you're a beer drinker.
> 
> Let me know which day would be best. I generally like Saturdays better than Sundays but either will do since you're the guest.


You can't miss Cascade. It's on the east side of the bus mall in the middle of the block, just north of Alder (which is the street Rich's is on)

The Horse Brass is good, but the Rose and Raindrop has really nice comfortable chairs if you get a table. And they have a great tap selection too. Must try that Victory Pilsner -- only tap in town that i know of.

Too bad, i'm out this weekend.

_____
rm


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

The only reason I say SUnday is because I have some old friends from Highscholl who have driven to Coos Bay to see my last two concerts and I haven'tr had a chance to hang out with them, so I wanted to give them saturday. I'm meeting with a buddy who is visiting Portland on Sunday till around 3 or 4- then I figured we could do Sunday evening. I'll be driving home sunday so I can't drink tooo much or stay too late but I definitley love a good beer. Will this work? 
-eef


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I have been to R&R. It's a pretty cool place. Very old school feel. I have another place we can check out too. How about we talk about it when you get here while we're looking through the shops?

I'll PM you my phone number and you can just call me and we'll talk about it. Sunday night is fine with me.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

COol, my only hesitation is my car has been acting wierd, but I may just go for it and see what happens.
-eef


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Well looks like things fell through, I won't be in P-town this weekend after all. Until next time I suppose.

Good news is it looks like I wont be in LA during the scheduled herf, so I can probably make it.
-eef


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwwl, man. Oh well. It's because I stole those smokes from DaKlugs isn't it?

[i kid]


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if anyone can find me a TV production job making around 60k a year, i'll move up there and herf with you guys.

anyone... anyone.............  











didn't think so.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah funk me and you... ENEMIES.

Just kidding. I'm doing the newbie sampler with TXmatt and I'm lookin' forward to it! 

Some day funky, someday I'll be up in Portland again. Seems like I was there every other week last year.
-eef


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

IHT said:


> if anyone can find me a TV production job making around 60k a year, i'll move up there and herf with you guys.
> 
> anyone... anyone.............
> 
> didn't think so.


http://portland.craigslist.org/tfr/59252872.html
Try that 

_____
rm


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey guys sorry I've not been around much lately, still dealing with the DRAMA :hn Anyway I have to work tomorrow till 5pm so if you guys still want to hook up I can but it won't be till 6 or 6:30pm if your up to it or we could try for Sunday afternoon? That's if you guys still want to try or not for this weekend? I'm open to it if you are  I'm here at work till 5pm so I'll check in on the site later today to see what you guys think :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

update on my (and coppertops) business trip in mid/late October to OR. the site has now changed from Warrenton, OR to Portland, OR. i don't know exactly what hotel we'll be in, and when i do, i'll let you all know.

we should be there for about 2 1/2 weeks or more, from about the 12th or so til right before Halloween.

lookin forward to it (unless i find a new job before then).


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> update on my (and coppertops) business trip in mid/late October to OR. the site has now changed from Warrenton, OR to Portland, OR. i don't know exactly what hotel we'll be in, and when i do, i'll let you all know.
> 
> we should be there for about 2 1/2 weeks or more, from about the 12th or so til right before Halloween.
> 
> lookin forward to it (unless i find a new job before then).


cool let us know when and I'm sure one of us can hookup with you guys...I'm off the 16th thru 19th and the 24th thru the 26th so I can get with you guys some of those days :al I should know where to go by then 

so who wants to hookup this weekend 26th or 27th? anybody? huh? anyone?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

My band is playing in Camas WA the last weekend of April. We will probabaky stay in Portland. SO... keep that weekend in mind if anyone is cool with it.
-eef


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

eef said:


> My band is playing in Camas WA the last weekend of April. We will probabaky stay in Portland. SO... keep that weekend in mind if anyone is cool with it.
> -eef


well I work that Friday and Saturday...but I'm off Sunday...so if your still around we can hookup for a few :al :w


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

That would actually be perfect, because I usually am off on mondays- and I was thinking i'd be pretty swamped fri-sat. So that Sunday, anyone else?
-eef


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

eef said:


> That would actually be perfect, because I usually am off on mondays- and I was thinking i'd be pretty swamped fri-sat. So that Sunday, anyone else?
> -eef


1) IHT and Coppertop: i have the dates marked down. We'll definately have to get together during your visit. We will confirm schedules as we get closer.

2) April 24 get together is great for me too. It is a ways off so we have time to pick a location or two. Should probably show eef Rich's and Cascade, then head to a spot to herf a few. Glad things may be calming down for you BB. I'll PM the mushroom.

Cheers!

_____
rm


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Roger Miller" said:


> 1) IHT and Coppertop: i have the dates marked down. We'll definately have to get together during your visit. We will confirm schedules as we get closer.


we should be flying in there on the 12th and flying out on the 30th of October, as per our latest updated schedule. then a few weeks later, on to Ponce, Puerto Rico (taking my wife).


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

April 24th sounds great...I'll be on vacation from the 11th till the 26th, go back to work the 27th


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Crap I wasn't looking at the calender- our show is the 30th, so it would be the 1st of May I could do it... or possibly the 29th. Does that screw everything up??
-eef


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey I'm in Portland, I'm totally down for whenever, just let me know. It works for me on the 1st, (oh by the way if you guys need a place to stay my place or my parents place is available)


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

t'kay said:


> Hey I'm in Portland, I'm totally down for whenever, just let me know. It works for me on the 1st, (oh by the way if you guys need a place to stay my place or my parents place is available)


That was directed at eef and Lunar, I just reread it and it sounded weird but it was too late to edit it

AND i really do want to herf with all y'all


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

HEY!!!! Is this happening or what?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll be there Thurs-SUn. May spend the night Sunday too if it seems worth it.

If anyone gets this call me at 541 297 3735, I leave tomorrow and may not be online much.
-eef


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm back...sorry guys and gals, but for some strange reason I couldn't get on this site, it keep telling me that I was not connected. I've changed jobs at work so now I work Monday thru Friday like the rest of the world 
Soooo maybe we can work on getting this Herf off the ground...what do you guys think?


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Pulling this one out of the catacombs....

Anybody into getting together for a little smoking during the winter months?


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok it's on -- finally. The mushroom and i are getting together Weds, 6PM, at the Horse Brass Pub. If you can make it -- come on by!

_____
rm


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Roger Miller" said:


> Ok it's on -- finally. The mushroom and i are getting together Weds, 6PM, at the Horse Brass Pub. If you can make it -- come on by!
> 
> _____
> rm


don't forget the PIC's!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have fun guys.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll totally be there. No pics though. NONE! Can't let the secret of my ugliness outta the closet


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Nat's coming, watch your credit cards.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> Nat's coming, watch your credit cards.


Hey stoner. Watch yourself. I know you took my credit card and spent $300 at Nordstrom, buy anything good? You could have at the very least bought me a Christmas present with my own card! You know like a box of JL#2, or BBFs


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

t'kay said:


> Hey stoner. Watch yourself. I know you took my credit card and spent $300 at Nordstrom, buy anything good? You could have at the very least bought me a Christmas present with my own card! You know like a box of JL#2, or BBFs


Careful, someone might not understand that you are joking and my rep is bad enough around here without you dragging it through the mud...hippie.:SM

I bought 10 pair of animal-print bikini-cut briefs and 2 pair of sparkly blue g-string. I figured you would benefit somehow...right?


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

t'kay said:


> I'll totally be there. No pics though. NONE! Can't let the secret of my ugliness outta the closet


Great! We'll be on the upper deck just to the right of the door -- wear your "Got Puros?" t shirt. I'll have mine on. Trying to get a CS placard together as well for the table.

_____
rm


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Roger Miller" said:


> Great! We'll be on the upper deck just to the right of the door -- wear your "Got Puros?" t shirt. I'll have mine on. Trying to get a CS placard together as well for the table.
> 
> _____
> rm


Dang it, I wore that shirt today...I'll have to wear something different. 
You'll know me by the aroma of fixer seeping outta my clothes. I might be able to get another couple of guys to come with, but as of right now it's just me.


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

ok, lets get another meeting rolling...

I usually go up to the Kennedy School.

I can get togther mon-weds eves.

I'm in NE PDX, but will travel on the EastSide

jim


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

anyone up for getting together this week?

I'm open mon-weds eve...

jim


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Perhaps if one of the other boys would kindly join us I could agree, jason? greg? eef?


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

POrtland herf?

Consider me there in spirit!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I just moved into my new apartment in Vancouver, so I would love to do a Portland herf! I can probably bring my friend Sause too.
-eef


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

geez, I dont bite guys : ) 

lets see what materializes this week. my wife and I are expecting,
so I dunno my availability.

welcome to the hood eef

jim


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm in but I don't know if our schedules will work. I am more available during the end of weeks and weekends. Nat and Ethan both have my number; give me a call if you want to set something up. I haven't been online much these days.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> I'm in but I don't know if our schedules will work. I am more available during the end of weeks and weekends. Nat and Ethan both have my number; give me a call if you want to set something up. I haven't been online much these days.


I know you haven't you bastard! Why haven't you huh?! Whatever, Funky said he would prefer to meet at Sassy's or Union Jack's rather than Kennedy School. I vote for Pirate's Cove


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm wide open, so whatever works for me basically except most weekends I have shows out of town.
-eef


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm up for whatevs, I just got a kid coming in the short term. K school is real close to me and they allowing smoking, it's the only reason I mention it. I always like a little eye candy...


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Tonight?

I enjoyed Horse Brass last time - good beer and no hassle. I know it's short notice but whatever, that's the way I roll.

I left a message with Nat and will call Eef in a few. I don't have anybody else's number.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

That was fun- I love that place! Food could be a little better, but good beer selection and atmosphere. It was great to meet Funky in person, though you and Brandon need to have your own computer/surf herf and just talk all night. Thanks for the Juan Lopez and the punch, and the dud- it's the thought that counts. That JL was one of the best stogies I have ever smoked... I need to take better care of my cigars so they smoke that good.
-eef


----------



## danisirish (Feb 9, 2006)

when's the next portland herf going to be? sadly i'm too young to drink so I can't attend if it's at a bar.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm with eef. You guys are nerds! When i get my Apple E up and running and start surfing maybe we'll have something to talk about  Thanks for the crack fix, I only had one left, really though boys, we should go in on a cab of those.

PS. I broke the eyeliner guy's heart, as I was leaving he told me I was a jerk.

When are we going crabbing? I don't care when just make it soon please, that would be so freaking fun.


----------



## stalefish (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm probaly going to Coos Bay to surf and stuff. Don't know about crabbing though. I was going to take 101 and surf down and up. 

I know of a house that is laying dormant that (when the wind is down) is good herf spot. The owners (my parents) say to enjoy the place whenever so? Want to be a surf photographer?


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

stalefish said:


> I'm probaly going to Coos Bay to surf and stuff. Don't know about crabbing though. I was going to take 101 and surf down and up.
> 
> I know of a house that is laying dormant that (when the wind is down) is good herf spot. The owners (my parents) say to enjoy the place whenever so? Want to be a surf photographer?


Ugh. i wanted to go down there this weekend with you but i work on sunday night, stupid starbucks! yes your porch is a nice herf spot, there is one bar that might not care too much if we smoke there, at least they didn't care when dgen and i went, but rules mighta changed.

yes i do want to take some pictures. Did you ever get to see the ones of when you got hypothermia? i don't think I'm gonna be strictly a surf photographer but i do want to practice so i might as well practice on you


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

where'd you guys end up going?

we had our baby last week, so I'm out of the loop for a little
while.

jim


----------



## holdd (Feb 7, 2006)

hey I live in vancouver so if u guys decide to get together and smok let me know I'd like to go if its not a problem


----------



## stalefish (Feb 10, 2006)

There probaly aren't any but if you know of any good herf spots in Vancouver that would be rad. 

Anyone ready for a late one on Saturday night?


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry i missed the last get together folks -- i've been out of town, and really not hanging out at CS much. I did get together with Jason last night however.

Anyway, seeing as he is basically off line, i just phoned him and we set it up ad hoc. It seems he may be leaving Portland for an extended period if things come together for him. So we should definately try and get him in on a (possible) farewell session before he takes off -- March 10ish.

So, give him a call and see what can be set up. He has my number -- probably the best way to get a hold of me for now.

Cheers!

_____
rm


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Heck yes! I'm totally for that. And then another one as a welcome back  

Sause I'm down for Saturday night, you guys don't have any shows? I get off work at 9:15 so that should be just about right to get together, gimme a call when you know what's happening.


----------



## stalefish (Feb 10, 2006)

Me and Moon are probally goin snowboarding and we will be back around 6 or 7. That gives plenty of time. So......Horse Brass again?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

woo hoo! I better save some money for saturday.
-eef


----------



## stalefish (Feb 10, 2006)

Might be a late one. I'm going to see the bled at the hawthorne with some kids from Coos Bay. Stay late into the night and I'll be there.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

last night = gay


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Did you go and get stood up by everyone? Cause I'll feel awful if you say yes.


----------



## danisirish (Feb 9, 2006)

Perdomo event coming up at Cascade Cigar and Tobacco at 9691 S.E. 82nd Avenue I forget the date but I'll check tomorrow and update.


----------



## danisirish (Feb 9, 2006)

danisirish said:


> Perdomo event coming up at Cascade Cigar and Tobacco at 9691 S.E. 82nd Avenue I forget the date but I'll check tomorrow and update.


March 22nd


----------

